# ED to PCD



## F32 N55 (Jun 12, 2014)

If you did ED, dropped your car off at LogInOut, told your dealer you wanted PCD, what did your paperwork from LogInOut say for your port of destination?

Mine says Newark and it concerns me as I specifically asked for PCD.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

Mine back in 2011 read Newark but was crossed off and hand written to Brunswick. I would e-mail them and inquire about it. [email protected]

I would also ask your dealership to call BMW NA to make sure you are on track for PCD.


----------



## afshawnt (May 1, 2004)

It should say Brunswick. Either your dealer didn't specify PCD or LogInOut made a mistake.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

Brunswick Ga is where PCD go. I also had Newark on my paperwork, until I asked them about it, and they crossed it off and hand wrote in Brunswick. Check with your dealer to make sure they did what you asked them to. N4S


----------



## ap007 (Aug 25, 2013)

I dropped off mine today

And it said Brunswick

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

My 2010 ED 11' 2011 335is was shipped to Newark. Has this changed since Brunswick became a import port? Wonder why the Greer Inland port is not being used.


----------



## VMcV3y (Jul 6, 2011)

Dropped off last week in Munich; will do PCD; port is Brunswick GA.

- V

.


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

Let us know how things turn out, any lessons learned, who screwed up, and how to prevent it in the future.


----------



## F32 N55 (Jun 12, 2014)

Stopped by my dealer today w/ my paperwork from LogInOut just to show my CA where I was getting my information from. He assured me that PCD was what I was getting........ He'll be buying me M-School if this doesn't work the way I asked it to.....


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

F32 N55 said:


> Stopped by my dealer today w/ my paperwork from LogInOut just to show my CA where I was getting my information from. He assured me that PCD was what I was getting........ He'll be buying me M-School if this doesn't work the way I asked it to.....


Don't sweat it. If your car is shipped to the dealer, tell the dealer you want BMW 101. Same as PCD except you already have your car.


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

The Other Tom said:


> Don't sweat it. If your car is shipped to the dealer, tell the dealer you want BMW 101. Same as PCD except you already have your car.


If you bought from an out-of-state dealer expecting P/U at PCD, that would be more of a hassle.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

Wine-O said:


> If you bought from an out-of-state dealer expecting P/U at PCD, that would be more of a hassle.


Not if they are working with a board sponsor. N4S


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

need4speed said:


> Not if they are working with a board sponsor. N4S


I'm working with a board sponsor in GA. I wouldn't want to fly or rental car down to Atlanta to pick up my car, drive it back to MB, then drive out at a later scheduled date to Greenville for BMW 101. That would be a hassle. Since I've done PCD in the past. I just might make the decision not to go back under those circumstances, if it was not delivered direct to the PCD.  And, what if I was working with a board sponsor in California? :yikes:

If my car was delivered to PCD as asked, then it would be a one-way rental to GSP, pick up car next day, and drive it home.

At the least when I do my ED next month, I'll make sure with the Welt and LogInOut that it goes to Brunswick.


----------



## F32 N55 (Jun 12, 2014)

Car is now on the Don Juan, Port of Discharge is listed as NY, NY. The Don Juan stops in Brunswick GA but I have a bad feeling my CA has screwed this one up. I sent him a screenshot from the Wallenius&Wilhelmsen website showing our VIN and the Port of Discharge. I have politely asked for a screenshot or an email from his side showing me a PCD.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

Wine-O said:


> I'm working with a board sponsor in GA. I wouldn't want to fly or rental car down to Atlanta to pick up my car, drive it back to MB, then drive out at a later scheduled date to Greenville for BMW 101. That would be a hassle. Since I've done PCD in the past. I just might make the decision not to go back under those circumstances, if it was not delivered direct to the PCD. And, what if I was working with a board sponsor in California? :yikes:
> 
> If my car was delivered to PCD as asked, then it would be a one-way rental to GSP, pick up car next day, and drive it home.
> 
> At the least when I do my ED next month, I'll make sure with the Welt and LogInOut that it goes to Brunswick.


I'm not saying board sponsors never make mistakes. I'm saying they will go the extra mile to make it right. N4S


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

F32 N55 said:


> Car is now on the Don Juan, Port of Discharge is listed as NY, NY. The Don Juan stops in Brunswick GA but I have a bad feeling my CA has screwed this one up. I sent him a screenshot from the Wallenius&Wilhelmsen website showing our VIN and the Port of Discharge. I have politely asked for a screenshot or an email from his side showing me a PCD.


As I mentioned before, my 335is cabrio after my Sept 2010 ED had its US port of entry as New York (Port of Elizabeth). After taking 3 weeks to 'clear' customs, the car was shipped to the PC in Greer. I won't make such a big deal of the port being on the east coast, could of been worse if it went to Port Hueneme, CA! Your looking at either 700 miles from Elizabeth City or 300 miles from Brunswick. Either way the car is shipped via rail. I realize that your eager to book your PCD date, but the PC will not give you a date until after the car has cleared customs. Maybe by shipping to NY you'll clear faster than if it went to GA with the other ED cars? Look at the upside potential

I hope that your CA is giving you a 2 day M school and not the 1 day, as the 2 day participants receive a nice BMW Performance Driving School helmet


----------



## F32 N55 (Jun 12, 2014)

Thanks for that bit of insight Ibiza. I wasn't aware that shipping via rail to the PC was an option. The possibility / thoughts of clearing customs sooner is interesting.


----------



## F32 N55 (Jun 12, 2014)

CA has replied to my email. Car will be delivered via rail (Norfolk-Southern) from Bayonne to the PDC. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## miata13 (Nov 22, 2007)

Absolutely! Your local dealer has a "routine port" for their orders.....I spotted the Newark destination..asked my CA and they had to check with BMW NA and then revised the paperwork to state Brunswick....one would be thoroughly P.O'd if you found out BMW dropped your vehicle in Newark.....and then had to re-ship or truck for your PCD in Spartanburg!

Guess all the more reason to consider using a very experienced CA in both ED and PCD purchases..... This forum saved my bacon more than once on our recent ED/PCD ordering and trip planning process. Many thanks to all contributors!



need4speed said:


> Brunswick Ga is where PCD go. I also had Newark on my paperwork, until I asked them about it, and they crossed it off and hand wrote in Brunswick. Check with your dealer to make sure they did what you asked them to. N4S


----------

